# *new* Fenix PD22UE



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 14, 2014)

So far, all I know is that unlike it's predecessor, it _wil_l be able to accept a 16340 lion :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryp (Oct 14, 2014)

Finally a 16340 light.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 14, 2014)

Just saw it on Facebook. It took awhile but finally, RCR123 support.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 15, 2014)

If I read correctly on FB, it should use a XP-L led.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes, XP-L, 510 lumens.


----------



## kj75 (Oct 15, 2014)

Another nice Fenix-EDC...
Take a look at the specs, 510 lumens is only with 16340...






Comes with diffuser tip


----------



## levi333 (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice, have been wanting a backup to my aging PD20.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Oct 15, 2014)

500 lumens out a host that small? Meh.


----------



## redtruck (Oct 15, 2014)

I like that they put the heatsink ribs around the mode button, instead of making it longer like the PD35 (compared to the PD32).

Seems like a good jump from the PD22. Nice and compact!


----------



## kj2 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yep. This one goes on the to-buy list. Although, as many of us want, why not a 1 lumens mode.


----------



## redtruck (Oct 15, 2014)

I also wonder if this means more XP-L upgrades for other Fenix lights. LD22UE?


----------



## Random Dan (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm interested. The only reason I didn't buy one before was the lack of 16340 support. 6lm seems pretty high for a low mode; I'd prefer something <2lm.


----------



## Ryp (Oct 15, 2014)

No moonlight mode again, eh. Fenix...:shakehead


----------



## hazza (Oct 15, 2014)

Ryp said:


> No moonlight mode again, eh. Fenix...:shakehead



After so long complaining about 16340 compatibility, I can only hope that they will also listen about moonlight mode too!


----------



## kj2 (Oct 15, 2014)

Ryp said:


> No moonlight mode again, eh. Fenix...:shakehead





hazza said:


> After so long complaining about 16340 compatibility, I can only hope that they will also listen about moonlight mode too!



Step by step  
They will get there.. I hope


----------



## Scooby214 (Oct 15, 2014)

The new light looks like a good upgrade, though I think my original PD22 with the XP-G2 emitter may serve my needs better. The lower 3 lumen low is the brightest I'm comfortable using when my son is sleeping next to me in the tent. I use the 105 lumen mode on my PD22 as a backup headlight on my bicycle. While the ability to use RCR123 batteries would be nice, I get better cold weather performance with primary CR123a batteries. I have a ton of Panasonic CR123a batteries that I bought for $0.75 each recently, so I'm not in a hurry to start using RCR123 batteries.


----------



## martinaee (Oct 15, 2014)

Where is this from? It's not on the Fenix site.


----------



## kj75 (Oct 16, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Step by step
> They will get there.. I hope



Me too...
We all need Fenix keep asking about this.....


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm personally not interested in this light but the fact that Fenix came out with a 16340 light is significant. Now there's hope one day will 1-lumen lows and AA lithium compatible lights too at last!


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 16, 2014)

martinaee said:


> Where is this from? It's not on the Fenix site.



Now you can find it: http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=151&tid=9&cid=1#.VD-x1FRH6M8


----------



## MikeP. (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm interested in this Fenix light. No word on pricing yet though.


----------



## espresso (Oct 17, 2014)

62 dollars preorder http://www.fenix-store.com/fenix-pd22-ultimate-edt-led-flashlight/


----------



## Kilovolt (Oct 17, 2014)

ETA in Europe: first week of November

Price: approx Euro 62.00 including VAT


----------



## espresso (Oct 17, 2014)

double post, please delete this message.


----------



## Tapis (Oct 17, 2014)

Not interested as well because lacking a moonlight mode.



Scooby214 said:


> The lower 3 lumen low is the brightest I'm comfortable using when my son is sleeping next to me in the tent.


I'm a bit confused. Is 3 lumens considered moonlight? Some people here including myself prefer something under 0.5 lumens for checking at night without disturbing sleepers.


----------



## MikeP. (Oct 17, 2014)

espresso said:


> 62 dollars preorder http://www.fenix-store.com/fenix-pd22-ultimate-edt-led-flashlight/



I"ll be ordering one from fenixtactical.com once they list it on their website. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## reppans (Oct 17, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> I'm personally not interested in this light but the fact that Fenix came out with a 16340 light is significant. Now there's hope one day will 1-lumen lows and AA lithium compatible lights too at last!



Hope so.... I like to try a Fenix out one day


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 17, 2014)

I remember when the older Fenix 2009 and 2010 models started being discontinued and I got a few of them just in case. I always thought I might be making a mistake two buy two samples of the same light because Fenix would come out with newer lights and I'd want to buy them too. So far no regrets: the only new Fenix light I got interested in the last 4 years was because of the price. I know it's purely a matter of personal taste but - despite being my favorite brand - I really don't like most of their recent models. Even the LD02 - which is AAA - has a 8-lumen Low and inferior in may ways to the older LD01!


----------



## martinaee (Oct 17, 2014)

Are 16340's the same as RCR123 cells? I've never used those.

And somebody tell me you can't do this... but you can't charge 2 16340's together in an 18650 charger right? AKA one on top of the other to achieve the length of one 18650. ...Dangerous/death/explosions... right? I only have the first gen Fenix 18650 charger at the moment.


----------



## Ryp (Oct 17, 2014)

martinaee said:


> And somebody tell me you can't do this... but you can't charge 2 16340's together in an 18650 charger right? AKA one on top of the other to achieve the length of one 18650. ...Dangerous/death/explosions... right?



That sounds dangerous/deadly/explosive


----------



## martinaee (Oct 17, 2014)

:devil:


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 17, 2014)

martinaee said:


> Are 16340's the same as RCR123 cells? I've never used those.
> 
> And somebody tell me you can't do this... but you can't charge 2 16340's together in an 18650 charger right? AKA one on top of the other to achieve the length of one 18650. ...Dangerous/death/explosions... right? I only have the first gen Fenix 18650 charger at the moment.


You'd be able to charge 16340 using some kind of spacers but it seems not to be 100% safe and it may shorten the life of the cells:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...eview-of-Measurement-on-Fenix-ARE-C1-Charger/

Time for a ARE-C2!


----------



## martinaee (Oct 17, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> You'd be able to charge 16340 using some kind of spacers but it seems not to be 100% safe and it may shorten the life of the cells:
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...eview-of-Measurement-on-Fenix-ARE-C1-Charger/
> 
> Time for a ARE-C2!



I am kind of annoyed how the ARE-C2 and some of these one size fits all chargers that can do aa's and 18650s and everything in between came out not long after I bought the original Fenix charger. Actually I'm pretty sure they replaced the original pretty fast...

Figures... What voltage are 16340s? Slightly above cr123's I'm assuming?


----------



## msim (Oct 18, 2014)

Decided to pre-order the new PD22! I'll post impressions when it arrives in November...


----------



## Tapis (Oct 18, 2014)

martinaee said:


> I am kind of annoyed how the ARE-C2 and some of these one size fits all chargers that can do aa's and 18650s and everything in between came out not long after I bought the original Fenix charger. Actually I'm pretty sure they replaced the original pretty fast...


Indeed. Not long ago I bought the ARE-C1 and now I'm waiting for a Xstar VP2 to arrive which will make the Fenix charger obsolete. Hate when I don't use the stuff I buy for at least 5 years.


----------



## geal (Oct 19, 2014)

I think I'll stick with my current pd-22. I would also have really liked a moonlight mode on this one but for some reason they decided to increase the lumens on the low setting. In my opinion they also should have focused on better runtimes on the low end and a more modest lumen increase on the high end. Something like 1lm, 40lm, 140lm, 310lm. What do you guys think?


----------



## Scooby214 (Oct 19, 2014)

Tapis said:


> Not interested as well because lacking a moonlight mode.
> 
> 
> I'm a bit confused. Is 3 lumens considered moonlight? Some people here including myself prefer something under 0.5 lumens for checking at night without disturbing sleepers.


I certainly wouldn't consider 3 lumens as a moonlight mode, and wasn't trying to imply that it was in my post. I was saying that the original PD22, with its 3 lumen low mode, is the brightest I would want to use in the tent at night beside my sleeping son. The brighter 6 lumen low of the PD22 Ultimate Edition would be too bright for me.

When I went camping last weekend, I took a Convoy S2. I built it with the NLITE firmware, which allows me to have a proper moonlight mode. The Convoy S2 is quite a bit bigger than the PD22, though. I wish that Fenix would consider offering an EDC light, like the PD22, with a true moonlight mode.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 20, 2014)

Tapis said:


> Not interested as well because lacking a moonlight mode.
> 
> 
> I'm a bit confused. Is 3 lumens considered moonlight? Some people here including myself prefer something under 0.5 lumens for checking at night without disturbing sleepers.



No kidding! I use the 3 lumen mode on my L10 often in my basement. Easily reaches across that area, about 25' and lights up a good deal of the area when ceiling-bouncing. And not even after my eyes are completely night-adapted. Needs to be under 1lumen.

The problem with that is marketing IMO. Some yuppie walking through the aisle at REI would buy it, take it home, and think "WTF" when a .5lumen mode came on in a well lit room, not realizing its usefullness until using it in the middle of the night.


----------



## geal (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm just not sure why we have to sacrifice runtime in each mode from the old model with a more efficient led in the update.


----------



## Scooby214 (Oct 24, 2014)

geal said:


> I'm just not sure why we have to sacrifice runtime in each mode from the old model with a more efficient led in the update.


+1 They could've kept the lower modes at similar lumen levels with longer runtimes. The turbo mode could've been increased to take advantage of the new XP-L emitter. Then, we'd have brighter light when needed, and longer runtimes for times when we don't need a bright turbo mode.


----------



## martinaee (Oct 24, 2014)

martinaee said:


> I am kind of annoyed how the ARE-C2 and some of these one size fits all chargers that can do aa's and 18650s and everything in between came out not long after I bought the original Fenix charger. Actually I'm pretty sure they replaced the original pretty fast...
> 
> Figures... What voltage are 16340s? Slightly above cr123's I'm assuming?



I guess I can't be too mad. That charger is a lot cheaper. Maybe I'll go ahead and get the ARE-C2.


----------



## Scooby214 (Oct 24, 2014)

One thing I will definitely be watching for is a beamshot comparison between the original PD22, with the XP-G2 emitter, and the PD22 Ult. Edition, with the XP-L emitter. Will the larger emitter make the new light appear to throw less than the older light, in spite of the new light putting out more lumens?


----------



## otis311 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ordered a couple the other day. I usually buy at least two lights, pick the one with the best tint, and give the others away as gifts. This will replace my edc PD22. The PD22 will become my "around the house light" which is currently my faithful PD20. Gotta get some 16340s so I can "waste" the light an not care, plus I like to show off the brightest light possible. I mean who doesn't like the impress the norms. I bet I will still get the "my new LED Maglite is brighter" response. Never the less I'm excited for my new PD.


----------



## martinaee (Oct 29, 2014)

Scooby214 said:


> One thing I will definitely be watching for is a beamshot comparison between the original PD22, with the XP-G2 emitter, and the PD22 Ult. Edition, with the XP-L emitter. Will the larger emitter make the new light appear to throw less than the older light, in spite of the new light putting out more lumens?



I'm assuming it will have a broader and overall brighter beam, but the xp-g2 lights with the same reflector size will still have a brighter center hotspot despite not being as bright overall. The XP-L is basically still the XM-L just on a smaller board from what I read.


----------



## geal (Oct 30, 2014)

martinaee said:


> I'm assuming it will have a broader and overall brighter beam, but the xp-g2 lights with the same reflector size will still have a brighter center hotspot despite not being as bright overall. The XP-L is basically still the XM-L just on a smaller board from what I read.



Yeah that's what I was thinking too. If the hotspot is PD35 size for me that would be pretty nice. Might be significantly bigger though because of shallower reflector. If this is the case I'm even less interested. Would like to see 22ue and 35 beam comparisons if someone could oblige once some of you get your ue's in.


----------



## Tha Baron (Oct 30, 2014)

Are these available yet?


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 30, 2014)

In Europe some Fenix dealers might have it in a week's time. I'd say Fenix want to have it on on the market well before Xmas. :devil:


----------



## NaturalMystic (Oct 31, 2014)

Looking forward to checking this one out too. I've got the original P2D, 2nd gen P2D and first gen PD20 (Q5 emitter) and haven't bought a new single CR123 Fenix since then because I want something capable of using rechargeables. I've been using the Lumapower Incendio V3 in it's place as my main EDC.


----------



## magicstone12 (Nov 6, 2014)

Tha Baron said:


> Are these available yet?



Usually they are available in one month after been released.


----------



## NaturalMystic (Nov 6, 2014)

Tha Baron said:


> Are these available yet?



Release date is tomorrow, Nov 7th. I'd imagine it'll be available online/in-store by mid month.


----------



## otis311 (Nov 11, 2014)

Has anyone's light shipped yet?


----------



## meti (Nov 11, 2014)

Mine has been shipped yesterday


----------



## otis311 (Nov 11, 2014)

Just got an email with tracking number today.


----------



## mightysparrow (Nov 11, 2014)

It's great that Fenix has come out with a version of the PD22 that can handle RC123's, but I prefer the light levels on my PD22 G2. For my use, there is too great a jump between the 200 lumen high level and the 60 lumen medium level on the PD22UE. 

The PD22UE is a nice addition to the lineup, but I'm sticking with my PD22 G2, because I can really use a level that's around 100 Lumens - I consider that my highest level I'd normally use, because the runtime is sufficient to allow me to walk out of a dark subway tunnel from a disabled train, or something similar that requires enough runtime to walk somewhere in the dark.


----------



## Scooby214 (Nov 11, 2014)

mightysparrow said:


> It's great that Fenix has come out with a version of the PD22 that can handle RC123's, but I prefer the light levels on my PD22 G2. For my use, there is too great a jump between the 200 lumen high level and the 60 lumen medium level on the PD22UE.
> 
> The PD22UE is a nice addition to the lineup, but I'm sticking with my PD22 G2, because I can really use a level that's around 100 Lumens - I consider that my highest level I'd normally use, because the runtime is sufficient to allow me to walk out of a dark subway tunnel from a disabled train, or something similar that requires enough runtime to walk somewhere in the dark.


I'm in the same boat. I have a well loved PD22 G2 that has been used, dropped, etc., many times. It's my favorite light for EDC use, as it is so versatile. I wonder if I need to get another G2 soon, or if they will continue to carry it for a while longer.


----------



## otis311 (Nov 15, 2014)

Recieved my two lights yesterday. They are typical fenix quality. The tint of both leaves something to be desired. They make my pd22 look yellow. The beam is wide, similar to an xml light. No rings that I could notice.


----------



## hydro_pyro (Nov 15, 2014)

Color temperature? 

Is it neutral white like the PD32UE?

Im sick of all the damned blue lights.


----------



## msim (Nov 15, 2014)

Got mine yesterday. Tint is very much on the cool end. Probably about 6500k.


----------



## otis311 (Nov 15, 2014)

Yep, I would say over 6000k. Compared to my pd32ue it looks fairly cool. It does have a little tighter beam though which is nice.


----------



## msim (Nov 15, 2014)

Got to play with mine a bit more and compare to some other lights. Definitely cooler tint than both of my LD22's (XP-G and XP-G2). Also compared to my V11R it has more of a purple tint and suprisingly the V11R has a slightly tighter hotspot. That surprised me because the V11R has a LOP reflector vs the PD22UE's smooth reflector, but comparing them side by side, the V11R does have a slightly larger reflector. 

I bought the PD22UE because I was curious about the XP-L and thought I could use another lower cost EDC light (lower cost compared to my HDS), but with the purplish tint (compared to my other cool white lights, not being a huge tint snob) I might just relegate it to backup duty or even part with it on the marketplace. Oh well! Such is life for the early adopter.


----------



## Thacker (Nov 18, 2014)

Really wanted to like this light. Accepting RCR123s was really all the current model lacked. The tint is very cool (purple-ish) and previous posts about the mode spacing are spot on. Miss the 100 lumen range mode more than I thought I would. Not bad, just not for me... back to the previous version. Having to learn that upgrades are not always wise or necessary.


----------



## Kilovolt (Nov 20, 2014)

I just received mine, the tint is a pleasant coolish white but without any hint of purple in it. As to the spacing of the levels a few days of use are needed before commenting.


----------



## msim (Nov 21, 2014)

I've had a little more time with mine and I'm not quite as critical of it anymore. I'll hold on to it and I'm sure it'll fit in nicely with my other lights. 

One unexpected surprise is that the included diffuser fits perfectly on my HDS. On the PD22 I have to cram it half way into the diffuser because of the smaller bezel... not a great fit.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 22, 2014)

So there is a tint lottery probably with the XP-L more so than this being a Fenix problem is what it sounds like if it's true some people are getting slightly purple-ish tints. Could just be a fluke.

That's awesome that they include a diffuser! I think I have that diffuser if that's the same one you can buy separately for lights like the E25/LD22/etc.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Nov 26, 2014)

Just picked up mine today and have to say its a nice little light. I can only tell the purple-ish tint when its on low. I did notice the tailcap switch prevents it from standing on end or tailstanding because it sticks out too much but thats no big deal. I had some older (5 years) 16340 batteries and noticed when I went to strobe mode it cut out after a few seconds and then the light would not turn on at all. I put in some cr123 batteries and all works fine. It could be those rechargeable s are just too old and I have no other newer ones to test so I cant blame this on the light. I also noticed the strobe is not constant and cycles from fast to slow. I have been out of the CPF loop for a bit but maybe this is something new with the fenix lights strobe mode. Also noticed the diffuser was not designed for this light as its difficult to attach. I really like this light and I will be using cr123 batteries with it. Its replacing my aging olight T10 that is about 7 years old!


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Nov 26, 2014)

I would say that the AOD-S diffuser fits great on my surefire L1 Lumamax! :thumbsup:


----------



## torchflux (Nov 26, 2014)

light_emitting_dude said:


> Just picked up mine today and have to say its a nice little light. I can only tell the purple-ish tint when its on low. I did notice *the tailcap switch prevents it from standing on end or tailstanding* because it sticks out too much but thats no big deal.



Thanks for your posts. Checked one out at a local outdoors retailer and this was the dealbreaker for me. (Have enough non-tailstanding lights) Although I otherwise agree that size and overall form factor of the light is great.

still would like to see an in depth review of the UE as well as longer-term user reports.


----------



## userofnames (Nov 27, 2014)

light_emitting_dude said:


> I also noticed the strobe is not constant and cycles from fast to slow. I have been out of the CPF loop for a bit but maybe this is something new with the fenix lights strobe mode.



This is called oscillating strobe. I'm pretty sure all new Fenix lights have this (those that have strobe mode, that is).


----------



## Ishango (Nov 28, 2014)

I received mine a few days ago. It is a great little light. I liked my PD22 already and the PD22UE adds a bit more power to that, plus the option of using a rechargeable battery. The tint is very nice and I do think it is a nice light for the price.


----------



## BigMHoff (Nov 28, 2014)

I got mine a week ago. Slight purple tint, not bad. Perfect keychain light. I love it. very bright for the size with an RCR.


----------



## den331 (Nov 28, 2014)

I bought 2 pd3ue I noticed my other unit is slightly blueish tint and the other one has less blueish tint


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 29, 2014)

There is absolutely a tint lottery. I examined several units at my local shop. Some were very purple, some blue, and some cool white. I grabbed a cool white one.


----------



## otis311 (Dec 1, 2014)

The tint is not too noticable unless I compare it side by side with another light. The beam pattern has a cloverleaf shape due to the clipped dome on the emitter. During use the beam shape is not noticable. The lower low and broader beam make it more useful for upclose work than my PD22.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Dec 2, 2014)

Infinite Zero said:


> There is absolutely a tint lottery...


Would the electronics cause this? Or a bad batch of Cree XP-L V5 LEDs?


----------



## markr6 (Dec 2, 2014)

5S8Zh5 said:


> Would the electronics cause this? Or a bad batch of Cree XP-L V5 LEDs?



I don't think they're "bad" batches, just a normal variance that seems to be "acceptable" since there doesn't seem to be any action to correct it.

I've seen it with Fenix, Zebralight, and EagleTac many times so I try not to give the light manufacturer too hard of a time. Yes, they COULD hand pick them for consistency, but I'm sure that will never happen. Sales are good.


----------



## NaturalMystic (Dec 3, 2014)

I got mine yesterday and tried a couple of my silver Ultrafire RCR123s and they'd cut off too when I tried switching between modes. I guess it's also due to the 3.7V. I just received today 6 Trustfire RCR123s 3.7V (the black ones with the flames) based on recommendations I read on the forums. They were originally intended for my Lumapower Incendio V3 but now that I've got the PD22UE the Incendio will serve as a backup. All that said, what do you guys recommend in RCR123s for the PD22UE which is supposed to use 3V cells? I assume if I throw in the Trustfires the light will cut off again and I don't want to risk frying it. I've been searching for the last hour and can't find anything. 



light_emitting_dude said:


> Just picked up mine today and have to say its a nice little light. I can only tell the purple-ish tint when its on low. I did notice the tailcap switch prevents it from standing on end or tailstanding because it sticks out too much but thats no big deal. I had some older (5 years) 16340 batteries and noticed when I went to strobe mode it cut out after a few seconds and then the light would not turn on at all. I put in some cr123 batteries and all works fine. It could be those rechargeable s are just too old and I have no other newer ones to test so I cant blame this on the light. I also noticed the strobe is not constant and cycles from fast to slow. I have been out of the CPF loop for a bit but maybe this is something new with the fenix lights strobe mode. Also noticed the diffuser was not designed for this light as its difficult to attach. I really like this light and I will be using cr123 batteries with it. Its replacing my aging olight T10 that is about 7 years old!


----------



## Kilovolt (Dec 4, 2014)

I have been rotating in my new PD22UE a couple of AW's RCR123 and all is well, no sudden cut outs or problems.


----------



## msim (Dec 4, 2014)

Also have had no issues with AW IMR 16340s (red) and AW LiCo RCR123s (black) along with Efest 16340s. The light is made to handle the voltage range of lithium rechargeable batteries. 

Ultrafire, Trustfire and pretty much anythingfire rechargeable batteries aren't known for working according to spec. It's very possible that they just can't handle the current demanded by the light. I don't want to get too off topic but I would bin those batteries and buy some AW IMR 16340's.


----------



## NaturalMystic (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'll look into the AWs. I'd read good things about the Trustfires with the flame on them so that's why I picked them up. My silver/grey Ultrafires were pretty disappointing right out of the gate. The run time on them is pretty poor on my Lumapower.


----------



## den331 (Dec 7, 2014)

I have my pd22ue since last month and got my 2nd one last week. I noticed my newer unit has more bluish tint and much brighter than my 1 month old pd22 ue i dont know why .maybe because the newer led module is brighter than a 4 hours old used time in my older pd22ue


----------



## kj75 (Dec 8, 2014)

My PD22UE review:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...lumens-1-x-CR123A-16340&p=4557175#post4557175


----------



## magicstone12 (Dec 9, 2014)

kj75 said:


> My PD22UE review:
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...lumens-1-x-CR123A-16340&p=4557175#post4557175



I have checked this review yesterday,great review.


----------



## otis311 (Dec 11, 2014)

I just got some Ultrafire cells and they work perfectly fine in my PD22UE. They are also very small, no bigger than a primary. 

Something else with this light. I had assumed it was the same size as the PD22 but it is about a millimeter or two longer.


----------



## andrew2 (Dec 23, 2014)

otis311 said:


> I just got some Ultrafire cells and they work perfectly fine in my PD22UE. They are also very small, no bigger than a primary.
> 
> Something else with this light. I had assumed it was the same size as the PD22 but it is about a millimeter or two longer.



Use Ultrafire cell?Do you think ultrafire products are reliable?I don't discriminate against ultrafire products,just want to know how all of you think of their products?


----------



## Kilovolt (Dec 23, 2014)

andrew2 said:


> Use Ultrafire cell?Do you think ultrafire products are reliable?I don't discriminate against ultrafire products,just want to know how all of you think of their products?




I have a number of Ultrafire li-ion cells and apart from the known fact that the rated capacity is pure fantasy they have never given me any problem and they are lasting as long as my AW's, no premature death.


----------



## andrew2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Kilovolt said:


> I have a number of Ultrafire li-ion cells and apart from the known fact that the rated capacity is pure fantasy they have never given me any problem and they are lasting as long as my AW's, no premature death.



OK,thanks


----------



## fenix1 (Dec 29, 2014)

userofnames said:


> This is called oscillating strobe. I'm pretty sure all new Fenix lights have this (those that have strobe mode, that is).



Yes, It will flash between 6Hz and 15Hz every two seconds,the strobe is not constant


----------

